# 2000 Fernanditos ya corren por WR



## ampurdan

FELICIDADES Fernando! Por todos ellos y por tu espíritu deportivo en las discusiones, ¡sigue hasta los tropecientos mil!


----------



## Laia

*¡Felicidades!*

Suele ser difícil saber por dónde saldrás, e intentar llevarte la contraria es toda una hazaña. A veces me das miedo 
Lo que desde luego no tiene precio es tu sentido del humor…


----------



## diegodbs

¡Qué casualidad! Tú, Ampurdán y el que suscribe hemos llegado a 2000 casi al mismo tiempo.
Te felicito y seguiremos leyéndote en estos foros.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias a ambos tres (1). 

Laia, ¿por qué te doy miedo, eh? A ver, ¿por qué? Por supuesto que se me puede llevar la contraria. ¡Y al que no le haga se va a enterar! 


(1) Sí, es incorrecto.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Felicitaciones, Fernando, siempre controvertido e inteligente. 
Gracias por aportar tus puntos de vista y ayudas que, sin duda, hacen que la gente conozca nuevos y diferentes aspectos de cada tópico.
En hora buena (pero comprarto el sentimiento ocasional de Laia )
Tggr


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Fernando y los 1999 'ditos'!

 
*Que placer tenerte aquí, enseñando, compartiendo tu sabiduría,
echando desafíos a los muy _______ (¿como yo?)  

Te agradezco mucho lo que traes a estas tertulias.

cuchu*​


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Fernando.​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernando: Ya llegas dos mil! Gracias por todo la ayuda que proporcionas a mi, y tambien a la gente que pasa por esta privación de aprender otro idioma. je je  

Ahh, recuerdo como si fuera ayer que estabas un milenario.   Te felicito con un abrazo afectuoso, y espero con ansias el proximo cumplimiento...


----------



## Jana337

20,000 Fernanditos would be too few for me! 

Please, Fernando, never stop posting and exuding wisdom.

And no more breaks, OK? 

Jana


----------



## Alundra

ENHORABUENA FERNANDO!!!  

Tus mensajes son de lo mejor... y no sólo por lo útiles que resultan... además, lloro de risa con muchos de ellos... 


Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Muchas Felicidades Fernando!  Gracias por tu tiempo!  

Mei


----------



## gisele73

Felicidades por tus ahora más de 2000 posts, y que sigan


----------



## Fernando

Gracias a todos. Vuestros comentarios no hacen más que *disminuir* la alta estima en que os tenía.

Intentaré tardar lo más posible en llegar a los 3.000.

Thank you for your posts. I used to think you were intelligent people till I read them.

I will do my best to reach 3,000 the latest I can.


----------



## Roi Marphille

hombre Fernando!
cuando estás una discusión se pone interesante...je je  

*muchas felicidades y muchos saludos!*​
tío Roi​


----------



## esteban

Felicidades Fernando!


----------



## Viriato

Ánimo Fernando. En atletismo existe la carrera de los 3000 obstáculos. Espero que no te encuentres con muchos para llegar a la próxima meta.
Felicidades.


----------



## Like an Angel

Fernando,

No te voy a felicitar por los 2.000 mensajes.
No te voy a agradecer por tus iluminadas escrituras.
No te voy a congratular por tu sentido del humor.
Lo que sí voy a hacer es reprocharte el sufrimiento que nos hiciste padecer cuando estabas a punto de llegar a tus primeros 1.000, eres un chico muuuuuy malo.

En fin, no sé para qué entré a este hilo si no te quería decir nada


----------



## lauranazario

Vaya Fernando.... ¡ya suman 2000 los mensajes cargados de tu distintiva energía! 

Saludos... y felicidades,
LN


----------



## Phryne

Espero que esta vez no vuelvas a desaparecer como lo hiciste con los mil mensajes  

Dos mil felicitaciones y seguí participando!!!!!!


----------



## Fernando

Thanks to 



			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> eres un chico muuuuuy malo.



Qué bien me conoces.



			
				Friné said:
			
		

> Espero que esta vez no vuelvas a desaparecer como lo hiciste con los mil mensajes



¡Y tú que lo digas!



			
				LN said:
			
		

> Vaya Fernando.... ¡ya suman 2000 los mensajes cargados de tu distintiva energía!



Pues sí, sólo espero canalizarla en los siguientes. 



			
				Roi said:
			
		

> cuando estás una discusión se pone interesante...je je



¡Qué forma tan elegante de decirlo, Roi!


----------



## Papalote

¡Muchas FELICIDADES! Fer

Gracias por tus contribuciones tan llenas de vida y por todos tus conocimientos que has compartido con nosotros.

 Cuanod sea grande...este... digo... algún día lograré alcanzarte   

Nos vemos en tus 3,000!

P


----------



## fenixpollo

*And I thought you wouldn't get to ONE thousand! *

*Happy Second Postiversary, Fernando!*


----------



## Eugin

Sí, sí, como dice pollito, *Fernando* hizo el gran amague y nos asustó con que nos dejaría... pero aquí está, más sabio y perspicaz que nunca!!!! 

 *Gracias mil por todas tus contribuciones y particular sentido del humor!!!* 


*Un gran saludo,  *


----------



## Monnik

*El siguiente tequila es en tu honor!!   *

*FELICIDADES!!!*


----------



## Fernando

A los tardones de Fenixpollo, Eugin y Papalote (y a Monnik, más tardón aun): 

No creo que me vaya pero algún día de estos bajaré el ritmo.

Gracias a ambos. Eugin, que lo mío sea sentido del humor es debatible en Cultural Discussions.


----------

